# A Kindle Disaster!!



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

So I have only had my beloved Kindle for a little over two weeks, but I have been really happy with the case that came with it, seems to hold securely, folds over nicely, etc.  Until this morning!  I was moving it to dust, and the kindle fell out! I caught it just as it touched the ground and it barely even touched the carpet (the only rug in my house)  All appeared fine, screensaver was still on, and I thought, wow maybe I should order that pretty bright blue M-edge cover I have been looking at.

Then disaster struck, went outside to read in the sun and when I woke Kindle up, half of the screensaver was still covering the screen, like burn-in!!!

Could this be caused by what could hardly be called a fall??  What can I do?


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, still no luck. Part of the upper part of the screen retains the image of the screensaver regardless of where I am on the Kindle (home screen, in a book, etc) Other than that, perfectly functional.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

On hold with Amazon customer service right now... stay tuned.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, bummer!!  Sorry for you Tracey!  You can always call amazon, doubtful they'll do anything for a drop but it's definitely worth a call.  If and when you get it replaced, I highly recommend the m-edge covers, mine's snug and safe in there!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it fully charged?  Sometimes the screen won't rewrite properly unless it's fully charged.

Betsy


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, it was charging after "the incident"  Amazon Kindle support is walking me through various resets, to no avail... but they are very nice. On hold again while he talks to his supervisor.


----------



## brandon12 (Dec 30, 2008)

If there is no visible  physical damage to the unit I'd say leave the drop out of your conversation with amazon... Just tell them you're screen isn't working properly and I'm willing to bet you'll get a replacement free of charge... Slightly dishonest, but one, the device should be sturdy enough to withstand slight abuse, and two, it sounds like it's more the cases fault then yours. Good luck, hope this helps


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

I think are right, since the "incident" hardly qualifies as a "drop," more like a small bump (and probably gets more abuse in my purse. No physical signs of anything, and screen seemed fine right after. It was hours later when I went to read that the issue started.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow! I love Amazon CS - they are sending me a new one, says it sounds like the screen has a short.  It will be here Monday!! But now I have to live two days without my favorite toy. 

Off to buy that M-edge case....Thanks all!


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I want to go read my Kindle but I'm dying to see how this turns out! 

Edit- I guess we were posting at the same time. Glad CS is sending a new one. Now I'm off  to read.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Shoot - now I have get an SD card so I can  transfer the many non-Amazon books, right?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Or you can use the USB connection to move them to your computer. Once your new one arrives, USB them right back on or send through Whispernet after it is registered to your account.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can transfer them from your Kindle to the computer via USB; it's probably quicker than doing it inside the Kindle and easier given the screen problems.  When connecting via the USB, you don't use the Kindle's screen.  If you want help stepping through it, we can go to the chat room.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL...Betsy, GMTA.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad to hear it Tracey!  Also good to know about customer service and their willingness to back up their product!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

This is my biggest fear! I'm glad it turned out okay for you but next time just skip the dusting.

Melissa


----------



## AcBush (Jan 4, 2009)

Chimmer said:


> Bummer. One thing you could try is to remove the battery for a while, maybe an hour or more and then power up and see what you get.
> 
> Other than that, you may have to see about a repair/replacement.


Please, stop telling people to remove the battery.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey AC, haven't seen you in a while. Hope you feel more comfy here on the forum 

traceyreads, glad to hear your predicament worked out.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

meljackson said:


> This is my biggest fear! I'm glad it turned out okay for you but next time just skip the dusting.
> 
> Melissa


So far we've come up with reasons not to exercise (static build up) and now not to clean (screen short). This is all good, gives us more time to Kindle!

L


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

no bathing...you could drown your Kindle!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh no here we go again....let's watch!



Spoiler



PS I do agree Chimmer


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

traceyreads said:


> went outside to read in the sun


You went outside to read in the sun! If I went outside to read in the sun I would be a popsickle in 30 seconds. People who are lucky enough to live in paradise should not torment the rest of us like this. 

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I could go out and read in the sun but it's behind all those fluffy rain clouds and I'd get wet.  I think I saw somewhere that wet was bad for Kindles.


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

I dropped mine the other day when I was bringing in the mail.  It was stomach dropping time but it was in its Oberon cover and not a thing was wrong.  The cover was well worth the price.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> You went outside to read in the sun! If I went outside to read in the sun I would be a popsickle in 30 seconds. People who are lucky enough to live in paradise should not torment the rest of us like this.
> 
> Steve


Sorry! I live in the Central Valley of California - and we had a much needed break in the cold foggy gloomy winter weather. I grew up in New England, so I understand how lucky I am to occasionally be able to read outside in January!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

So glad things worked out for you traceyreads!  The one small time I had contact with kindle CS they were awesome and i honestly think they do "think"  

I do like the no treadmills and the no dusting aspect though!


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I disagree -- my Kindle and treadmill make a great combo! I actually am more motivated to exercise now that I can read while I'm on the treadmill. Mine has a nice big platform with a lip that holds my Kindle perfectly, and by increasing the font size one level I'm able to read easily while I walk. I used to watch TV, but my motivation to stay on the treadmill seemed to be too dependent on what was on the tube, and all too often I couldn't wait to finish exercising just so I could quit flipping channels!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

If you like TV+Treadmill combo, I suggest a DVD player and a DVd that lasts as long as you like to work out;

15 min  Robot Chicken

30 min most sitcoms

60 min Any prime time favorite

I get my DVDs from Netflix and I love them.


Or you can read your Kindle....very carefully.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Chimmer said:


> Oh yeah, kindles and treadmills definitely do not mix. I'm seen many people launch their ipods/cell phones/water bottles, etc when on the treadmill. Personally I'm not co-ordinated enough to read and use the treadmill at the same time, so I have no worries there.


*LOL...I forget who it was who said he jogged while reading on the Kindle ;-p I'm not that talented and I don't jog 

Glad that CS came through for you Tracey!*


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I support the fact that the Kindle and exercising equipment don't mix....I think most of you know that story..,(the bruise is just about faded)


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Chimmer said:


> Sorry, I don't mean to turn this into a flame-fest, but sometimes things need to be challenged.
> 
> I also realize that most "kindlers" probably don't work in the electronics field, so if they are having functional problems with their kindle they should call Amazon and do what they tell you just to play it safe. Never completely rely on information posted on a web forum.


No worries about being called a flamer. This poor boy just wants to be a johnny come lately resident expert on this board. Too bad he did not realize that his services are not needed.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Very sad to share that I will be without a Kindle for another day. Even though Amazon CS said I would get a replacement on Monday - I think they meant a replacement would ship on Monday. Should be here tomorrow.  *Sigh*


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> No worries about being called a flamer. This poor boy just wants to be a johnny come lately resident expert on this board. Too bad he did not realize that his services are not needed.


This is a public board and _everyone_ is welcome to contribute.


----------



## Cillasi (Nov 11, 2008)

The first (and last) time I tried to access my Kindle's battery, I couldn't even get it loose from its pocket. Yes, I know, I could always pry it up with something, but since I really didn't have a reason to access it, I left it alone. Figured why risk damaging it.

From what I can see, the pins look rather fragile so I wouldn't want to go messing with it unless absolutely necessary. Removing the battery should *not* be a first resort measure, but a last resort. It has nothing to do with whether you should or shouldn't - but with the chances of damaging/breaking the pins.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hope it comes today Traceyreads - be sure to let us know


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Never dust.  It is a protective layer.  Hope it comes today, Traceyreads, let us know!

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Never dust. It is a protective layer. Hope it comes today, Traceyreads, let us know!
> 
> Betsy


With my working between 40 and 80 hours a week and Hon working two and sometimes three part time jobs, then throw in taking care of 6 furkids, the _protective layer_ gets a little thick around here occasionally.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

It's here!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great news Tracyreads, enjoy!

Linda


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

that's wonderful I'm so glad you got it


----------



## AcBush (Jan 4, 2009)

Why do you think I don't return? It's threads like these that upset me. I have given information, food for thought per say. In threads that I've spoken in, people have called Amazon.com Customer Service and were told the same things that I mentioned. Believe me, or don't believe me. But if all this keeps up, I probably won't be around here much longer - which many of you appear to have no problem with. 

If you don't trust what I say, that's fine. You have every right to not believe me. But how cruel would I be to come into a public forum, and tell everyone how to do the wrong troubleshooting steps. What would be the point of that? Call Amazon Kindle Support, E-mail them. They will verify what I said about the battery, and how to properly do a hard-reset.


----------



## AcBush (Jan 4, 2009)

Chimmer said:


> I think if you stop trying to act like an expert (which you are not) then people would be more accepting of your opinions. Some of what you say is helpful (reset issues), some are simply ridiculous (battery, & JPG "hacking")
> 
> Lose the "know-it-all" attitude and you will go a long way. Are you here to help or to boost your own ego?


I am absolutely, 100% certainly here to help - don't tell me the battery and screen saver hacking is ridiculous - if you think it is ridiculous, that's something you take up with Amazon.com Kindle Customer Service.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

AcBush said:


> Why do you think I don't return? It's threads like these that upset me. I have given information, food for thought per say. In threads that I've spoken in, people have called Amazon.com Customer Service and were told the same things that I mentioned. Believe me, or don't believe me. But if all this keeps up, I probably won't be around here much longer - which many of you appear to have no problem with.
> 
> If you don't trust what I say, that's fine. You have every right to not believe me. But how cruel would I be to come into a public forum, and tell everyone how to do the wrong troubleshooting steps. What would be the point of that? Call Amazon Kindle Support, E-mail them. They will verify what I said about the battery, and how to properly do a hard-reset.


Anthony, lighten up a little. I think you need to realize there are *many member's * on this board that are knowledgeable who have given correct information like you have. Some people prefer talking to a customer service rep and you have to realize that is their choice and *is not a personal attack on you. *

I suggest if you see a thread that is going to upset you, don't read it. Take advantage of all the other features KB offers, bargain books, free books, book klubs, humorous threads, socializing and friendship.

Kindle Boards is a great forum with diverse, intelligent members. Our goal is to be friendly, share our passion for reading and our Kindles and have fun. I think you could enjoy your time here if didn't feel your Kindle knowledge is being questioned because someone calls a Customer Service Rep.

I know Harvey and we moderators have worked to resolve all previous issues. The members have been kind and welcomed you back. At this point I think the decision as to whether you stay or go is yours to make.

Linda
Moderator


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Alright guys, we've had this discussion before and are trying to start over. Let's move on please.

Thanks,
Linda
Moderator


----------



## zztopp (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi, I can't help myself! I have to chime in. I believe the manual says .jpg files are acceptable and I also believe the battery is made to be replaced. They sell spares. You can even keep a full spare in case you drain your Kindle and cannot recharge (like on a plane trip). If my Kindle were to get hosed up and in a knot, I would use the several reset methods available but in the event that those didn't work, I would not hesitate to try removing the battery. I also work in electronics (39 years with at&t) and that is a very acceptable trouble shooting method.
Finally, If in doubt, call CS.
Also here to help...ZZ


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks ZZ, we appreciate all answers to questions. Nice to have another member with electronic experience on board. I'll be one asking questions as I have zero electronic experience.  

Linda


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Hes not saying ya cant remove the battery at all. Hes saying you shouldnt remove the battery while the Kindle is still on. That is absolutely true. Its true of almost all electronics. Go unplug your computer while its still on, see how good that is for it.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi  all - after receiving my replacement Kindle, I think my original one may have had "issues."  The screen on this new one seems brighter or clearer, if that makes sense. So maybe the tiny fall set off an existing problem. 

Thanks to Betsy for helping me transfer my items to the new Kindle. Worked like a charm!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

That's good to hear.  Glad to see you are up and reading again.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Enoy reading.

I guess it is a good thing that I have a bunch of DTB that I have not touched since I got the Kindle. I can read them if anything happens to my Kindle.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Traceyreads
How wonderful you have your replacement!  Now you can read and read and read!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

AcBush said:


> Why do you think I don't return? It's threads like these that upset me. I have given information, food for thought per say. In threads that I've spoken in, people have called Amazon.com Customer Service and were told the same things that I mentioned. Believe me, or don't believe me. But if all this keeps up, I probably won't be around here much longer - which many of you appear to have no problem with.
> 
> If you don't trust what I say, that's fine. You have every right to not believe me. But how cruel would I be to come into a public forum, and tell everyone how to do the wrong troubleshooting steps. What would be the point of that? Call Amazon Kindle Support, E-mail them. They will verify what I said about the battery, and how to properly do a hard-reset.


I personally don't have a problem with you being here. What I do have a problem with is you declaring that you and you alone know the only way to do anything with the Kindle. Next, you will be telling us that only the right next page button (or left) is the correct one to push to change the page.

The Kindle is basically a simple computer. As with all computers, even simple ones, there is more than "one" way to do most things. The Whispernet switch is the only way to turn on wireless access. Other than that, there are multiple ways to do things including turning off the device. While pulling the battery is not the "best" way to turn it off, it will work.

Most of us are adults with some experience with electronic devices. We do have some idea of how they work. When someone has a problem with it, there is not usually only one way to fix it. Sometimes one way will work better than another for a certain person. Hence, it is a good thing for multiple suggestions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

traceyreads said:


> Hi all - after receiving my replacement Kindle, I think my original one may have had "issues." The screen on this new one seems brighter or clearer, if that makes sense. So maybe the tiny fall set off an existing problem.
> 
> Thanks to Betsy for helping me transfer my items to the new Kindle. Worked like a charm!


You're welcome! Glad I could help--the chat "help desk" worked great.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I, as many of you know love chat.  It's not just for fun though.  It is, as Betsy knows a good place for working through tech problems.

There is also a bookclub section there if you all ever want to talk about your current selection in real time.

Users can also set up their own temporary rooms for public or private, password protected chats.

Fortunately so far the only Kindle disaster I have had was just having to do a hard reset a couple of times.  That's not even close to one.


----------

